# Making Liquid Soap -- video tutorials on YouTube



## theoldecrone (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made a 3-video series about making liquid soap. I've received a good response from them, and welcome  your comments. You can view them on my YouTube channel:

crafterevolution1


Thanks,

Amy


----------



## dubnica (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice video.  Thank you for making it for all of us newbies.
I might try to make liquid soap again...even though I failed 2x before.


----------



## kennedy82mp (May 22, 2011)

*thank you*

I just wanted to drop you a line to say thank you for the GREAT video. I was missing one little step and i am impatient. your video was very informative and had me and my wife rolling. i guess we have the same sense of humor. i actually found your video after attempting my first batch (which was not going well). after i watched your video i went back to it and put some thought into it. got it going my way and watched your video again. went back to my soap to inspect it and it is perfect. thank you
 :shock:


----------



## rubyslippers (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the video!  I have read, read & read the process of liquid soapmaking but it has been so intimidating.  Your video makes it seem not so intimidating and I am definitely going to try it.  Thank you Amy.


----------



## Hazel (May 22, 2011)

Amy,

Thanks for telling us about the videos. They're very good and I enjoyed the humor. I do want to try liquid soap. How do you determine how much borax to use?


----------



## kezerb (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL I just watched the first video and I freakin love it! You're so funny unlike other tutorials I've seen that are like dead serious BUT you're also informative! Great job 

ETA: Is your book an e-book or a physical one as I would love a copy but I'm in the UK


----------

